# How to Embed a Video from Youtube



## PillarofBalance (Feb 11, 2013)

Just so you guys know you can embed a video into the text field of a thread... This way users can view the video without having to leave SI. This is especially nice when viewing from a phone.  Its very easy to do....

I'm using a post of yaya's that I edited to embed as an example below. See the youtube url? Its surrounded by ... This is BB code so the site knows its a video.

You can also do this by surrounding an image url with 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











There is also a shortcut to do this... At the top toolbar where you enter your text, there is a quote symbol, video symbol and a picture symbol. Click the vid or pic symbol and enter the url and it does the rest for you.


----------



## Yaya (Feb 11, 2013)

thanks, i had no clue how to do this


----------



## Tilltheend (Feb 11, 2013)

Thank you POB.


----------



## DF (Feb 11, 2013)

Nice! Now teach me how to multi quote.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 11, 2013)

Dfeaton said:


> Nice! Now teach me how to multi quote.



Bottom right of the first post you want to quote click the icon on the bottom right. its a quote symbol with a + sign next to it.  Then go to the second post you want to quote and click reply with quote.  The reply box opens and you'll see both posts... To do more than two, just keep clicking the multi quote button and when you get to the final post you want to quote click reply with quote.


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks Pillar!!!
Could this thread be a sticky, so we could refer back to the instuctions?


----------



## djkneegrow (Feb 13, 2013)

Thanks for the info. This is pretty universal on any forum site if I am correct.


----------



## corvettels3 (Feb 17, 2013)

I still can't edit my own posts?


----------



## BigTruck (Oct 19, 2013)

Nice pob 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Godfather2112 (Jul 23, 2015)

Thanks! 
It was simple...))


----------



## saltylifter (Jan 13, 2016)

Thanks for the advice. Easy day


----------



## Brayn (Aug 22, 2022)

Hi! YouTube is most popular now and you can promote your videos on YouTube account with organic likes, views and followers. And even yet you can buy ready YouTube Channels here.  It's my favorite *link deleted* which i can recommended, you can check.


----------

